# Questions to ask land agents or private sellers



## isteve (Nov 3, 2011)

I am trying to garner as much info from this great site about buying land in Portugal and so far its been a steep learning curve but I'm getting there thanks to everyones posts and replies to mine.

I have arranged viewings with a few land agents and a private seller next week when Easyjet kicks me out at Lisbon. It would be great to be able to ask a few pertinent questions that will help me decide if they know their stuff and buy from them or not.

If successful then I will get a translator and solicitor/notary and take it from there.

Yes I know its a big ask but I have only one shot at this and I have to get it right.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to tell us what you want the land for, different uses different questions.

Your previous questions have been on siting a static caravan, so if this is what you looking for you've already been given some answers if agent or seller says no problem you can do what you like, your buying a lot of trouble.


----------



## isteve (Nov 3, 2011)

Eventually its to live on but that day may be a long way off. Until then a small holiday retreat/investment
And I am used to sellers BS , I establish the facts and ignore the fiction. Which is why I am here looking for the facts


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Steve

There is a section Titled " Tips for home buyers " there is loads of info on there that may help you. My tip would be to make sure that anybody you deal with is Licensed and that they have an office. Any agent who doesn't have an office is probably not licensed so you have no protection and nowhere to go for help if you get ripped of. It is a requirement that all licensed agents have an office.

I personally know of a couple who used an illegal agent in Gois and they where ripped of to the tune of 50,000€. This illegal agent has nothing to do with the company in Gois who i know personally. 

Good luck

Peter


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Land from your perpective has 2 classifications
Rustica = Farmland, you are *very unlikley* to be able to build or erect temporary structures of Rustica without problems. 

Urbano = Building land you will be able to build a ??m2 house depending on the size of plot

Ask to see the Cardeneta Predial from Finances the clarification is on the top row and will say
Cardeneta Predial Urbano or Rustica 

In your situation I would look for a plot with a ruin or that falls within the Camra's PDM/DPM (the opposite of the UK Green Belt so consruction can be done), but I would make certain the ruin existed in the official documents, you then at least give your self some options, that might allow you to place a temporary structure in place.

Other questions water? you can't really on streams, wells pollution can be a problem, boreholes reguire electricity
Power? depends what you want to run, boreholes reguire mains.


----------



## isteve (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your posts and PM's we leave for Portugal on Saturday so I'll study everything until then.

I have a couple of appointments to view land, one I am a little wary of. We do hear these stories of prospective buyers being robbed and worse and as I take every precaution I can. I do have to ask about one appointment where I have to meet a guy at a bus station not far from the plot I am interested in. The appointment was made via a land sales website that is bonefide its just I would have thought it best to meet at an office. However am I being too paranoid is it so laid back in PT that its the norm to meet this way ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



isteve said:


> Thank you everyone for your posts and PM's we leave for Portugal on Saturday so I'll study everything until then.
> 
> I have a couple of appointments to view land, one I am a little wary of. We do hear these stories of prospective buyers being robbed and worse and as I take every precaution I can. I do have to ask about one appointment where I have to meet a guy at a bus station not far from the plot I am interested in. The appointment was made via a land sales website that is bonefide its just I would have thought it best to meet at an office. However am I being too paranoid is it so laid back in PT that its the norm to meet this way ?


Hi Steve

You are not being Paranoid just careful In the Gois area i know of three couples all taken by the same " Meet in a bus stop kind of Agent " One couple i know personally who lost 50,000€. You have every reason to be careful you work hard for your money so take care. This illegal agent has nothing to do with the Estate company in Gois. I can't name them because i know them personally and have done before they became Estate Agents.

A legal Agent will have checked out all the paper work about the property they are looking at before they list it. If they haven't then why? Also with a legal Agent you can also complain should you have reason to to there Governing body the IMCI. If there is no office tread caefully.

Peter


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are also many reputable advertising agents who advertise on the internet, land agent don't exist as such in Portugal, and "land sales website that is bonefide" so how do you know there bonefide? only Estate Agents who should have a current AMI number and also have to have registered offices are bonefide in Portugal, I'd be very aware of anyone I met at a bus stop!
Buying in Portugal should be a safe transaction, providing you understand the buying process and check and double check each stage of that process. 
Unfortunately you'll always hear of the horror story as Peter mentions, but there more honest agents and legal estate agents, than dishonest ones.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Aside from making sure that you are dealing with a licensed agent, what you want to do with the land is key (as mentioned previously).

I just purchased a piece of land a few months ago, and the process went very smoothly. A couple of things I found different from here that were useful.
- the promissory note is not signed until the lawyer verified that the legal aspect of the land with the camera
- the camera is the authority on what you can do with the land, the agent may believe that something can be done, but it is the camera who will know for sure
- a ruin indicates that you should be able to build, but depending on the local protection, there may be constraints (we saw a lovely piece of land, but the agent let us know that we would not be able to increase the size of the house or even put in a pool) 
- as per last point - a pool counts in the equation of what can be built

If you do not have time to deal with the Camera, the lawyer can do that and also with a power of attorney sign the Promissory on your behalf. 

- oh, I was able to get a couple of good references for a lawyer from a blogger which was confirmed by an Expat on a forum. Although he was not referred by the agent (not considered to be a good idea, unless the give you a list to choose from) - the agent was pleased as the lawyer has a good reputation. We were completely happy with his service and ability to deal with us promptly, by e-mail and in English.

Happy hunting and good luck on your purchase. Take your time, don't feel rushed, it is and will continue to be a buyers market for a while.


----------

